# Where to find these



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 3, 2016)

The first one has been around for a long time and is 4 inches square and shallow maybe 2 inches deep. I used these for compots. They used to be readily available. I have lots of tops but the only one that I know of with just the bottom is Orchid Limited but the freight is crazy. 









The other tray I bought at the Chinese store but they no longer carry them. They are 7 1/2 inches by 11 inches and once again only about 2 inches deep.





So where do we now find these?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 3, 2016)

You mean the larger baby blue basket?
They might be similar stuff at dollar store or China town here. 

They will make nice practical pots with great aeration!

I don't know why I never thought of this for compots or even adult plants. 

By the way, have you check Tindara orchid supplies??
They had mesh black baskets of different sizes last time I checked.


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 3, 2016)

Blue basket you may find them at Japanese store Daiso


----------



## Ray (Jan 3, 2016)

Bob, the closest thing I've seen is a 9" square x 5" tall basket from Hydrofarm.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 3, 2016)

The black one reminds me of a bonsai pot. Have you tried any bonsai suppliers?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 3, 2016)

Peter there is no Daiso store in New York. These were in the kitchen section of the only large Chinese store in my area. Now, they use them to show case there goods but have none to sell. I'm trying these to grow micranthum and armeniacum. If you can find them on line, I'd appreciate you directing me to them.

Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2016)

They are pots for fountain plants, like lotus. Try Lowes .


----------



## tim (Jan 4, 2016)

not square, but lots of sizes:

http://www.greners.com/i/pots-tables-reservoirs/products/mesh-bottom-pots-and-cups.html


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 4, 2016)

repotme?
http://repotme.com/orchid-watering/Orchid-Pot-Tray.html

tindara?
http://www.tindaraorchidsupplies.com/orchid-pots/Tindaras-Round-Plastic-Mesh-Bottom-Pot


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for everyone trying to find these. The key here is that these are only 2 to 2 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 4, 2016)

Bob in Albany said:


> Thanks for everyone trying to find these. The key here is that these are only 2 to 2 1/2 inches tall.



Bob, I found something similar like the blue container at the dollar store ranging from different sizes.


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 5, 2016)

Bob. Are you using the blue tray to grow or to carry ? 
I use these strawberry basket to grow seedlings from compot. These are 2 inches deep


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 5, 2016)

I am using them to grow seedlings from flask in. Also I'm trying them out to grow micranthum and armeniacum in. I guess I was hoping for a source or maybe someone just stumbling onto the larger size in a Oriental store, and giving me a holler.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 6, 2016)

My first thought on the first pic is strawberry punnet, which Peter showed above.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 10, 2016)

Bob, or Donna, 

I saw that same (or nearly so) plastic mesh container at a Korean grocery store in midtown today. They only had one and it was red.
The rough dimension ( my eye measurement) is about 12 x 8 and about 4 in deep. It was $4.99 each and they had lots of them.

I think there might be more options as to sizes and color in China Town, but I rarely go there. I get lost. lol

Just thought I would leave a feedback.


----------

